# Vacation: Wood Identification



## Rick Stalder (Jun 19, 2015)

Recently my wife and I traveled to Hondurus and Belize. While there I came across some wood that I purchased and then brought back on the cruise ship and brought it home. I've attached some pics of it here. Would someone mind taking a look at them and giving me there opinion?

Thanks so much for your help.

Rick


----------



## phinds (Jun 19, 2015)

Could be Honduras rosewood, but just as likely not. There are numerous obscure rosewoods in South America and often the people who cut them down have no idea what species they are (and don't care) they just know that the wood is pretty and will sell.

Any chance you could get a really nicely cleaned up end grain close-up? I could possibly at least tell you if it is a Dalbergia.

All those holes definitely look weird but mat not be typical of whatever species it is.


----------



## Rick Stalder (Jun 23, 2015)

All I had was my iPhone. Here are some more pictures. The holes are not a part of the nature of the wood.


----------



## phinds (Jun 23, 2015)

Good shot. I'd say it IS a Dalbergia and most likely Honduran rosewood (Dalbergia stevensonii) but it also looks like Guatamalan rosewood (Dalbergia tucurensis) and since they are next door neighbors, it can be very hard to say. I'm voting on Honduran because the pores are smallish for Guatamalan but just right for Honduran (but that's NOT a hard and fast distinguishing characteristic, just likely).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rick Stalder (Jun 24, 2015)

Thank you for your help - I really appreciate it.


----------

